# Englische Gewinde?



## catch-and-release (25. November 2007)

Bei dem Bissanzeiger den ich mir bestellt habe und bald da sein müsste heisst es er habe ein Englisches Gewinde, auf Deutsch übersetzt ist das Gewinde M8 oder wie gross? Möchte mir nämlich ne vorrichtung bauen um die Bissanzeiger in die Löcher der Ruderhalterung auf meinem Boot zu stecken...danke jetzt schon für die Antworten.


----------



## duck_68 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

ca. M10


----------



## Luigi 01 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

Das Englische Gewindemaß ist BSF 3/8 Zoll

Du solltest dir am besten einen Adapter bauen.


----------



## duck_68 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

Nimm doch einfach einen Rutenhalter, der in die Ruderhalterung passt und schraube die Bissanzeiger drauf - fertig


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*



> Das Englische Gewindemaß ist BSF 3/8 Zoll


Im Metrischen Bereich wird ja Durchmesser und Steigung zB.  8x1,5 angegeben.
Und bei Zoll? Die 3/8 stehen doch für den Durchmesser.Und die Steigung? Welchen Durchmesser hat denn eigentlich 3/8" ?


----------



## duck_68 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

Schau mal hier: http://www.gewinde-normen.de/

und das BSF 3/8 findest Du hier: http://www.gewinde-normen.de/whitworth-feingewinde.html


----------



## Helium (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

In Deutschland besser erhältlich
M10x1,25mm passt annähernd und funktioniert...


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

@Martin O. ,

Danke!!!!  , diese Links hab ich schon seid Jahrmill. gesucht.Jetzt kann das lustige bauen u. basteln los gehen.................


----------



## Cobra HH (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

3/8 Zoll = 16 Gg Steigung = 7,9 Bohrung

falls bei dir ne bowlingbahn ist frage einfach mal nach
die schrauben in denn maschienen sind meistens in zoll
am besten fragen ob a2 maschienen haben


----------



## Cobra HH (25. November 2007)

3/8 Zoll = 16 Gg Steigung = 7,9 Bohrung

falls bei dir ne bowlingbahn ist frage einfach mal nach
die schrauben in denn maschienen sind meistens in zoll
am besten fragen ob a2 maschienen haben

                                                      :vik:


----------



## catch-and-release (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

Ok danke für die vielen Antworten..ich glaube ich warte einfach noch bis der Bissanzeiger da ist..dann bastel ich sicher nichts falsches. werde dann evtl noch n Bild reinstellen.


----------



## duck_68 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Martin O. ,
> 
> Danke!!!!  , diese Links hab ich schon seid Jahrmill. gesucht.Jetzt kann das lustige bauen u. basteln los gehen.................



Keine Ursache - man tut was man kann

Viel Spass beim Basteln#6


----------



## fkpfkp (26. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

"In Deutschland besser erhältlich
M10x1,25mm passt annähernd und funktioniert..."

Wobei es heutzutage gar kein Problem ist preisgünstig 3/8" BSF Schneideisen und Gewindebohrer zu kaufen.

www.gewindebohrer.de

@cobra HH

3/8" BSF hat 20 Gänge/Zoll


----------



## catch-and-release (26. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

Packet ist angekommen...So ne Sche*** die Bissanzeiger passen noch nicht mal auf die Banksticks die ich mir ebenfalls bestellt habe..jetzt muss ich die auch noch umbauen sprich n adapter bauen.


----------



## Luigi 01 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

Eigentlich sollte das schon passen.
Was haste du denn da bestellt bzw. was für eine Marke.?


----------



## catch-and-release (28. November 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

D.A.M. Pro Tronic Bissanzeiger und no name Banksticks....


----------



## catch-and-release (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*

So das gebastel ist fertig gestellt:

Habe bei den Banksticks einfach das Gewinde rausgebohrt.
Dann ein kleines gewinde auf der Seite gebohrt, da eine Schraube rein und alles sitzt perfekt.


----------



## T.C (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> So das gebastel ist fertig gestellt:
> 
> Habe bei den Banksticks einfach das Gewinde rausgebohrt.
> Dann ein kleines gewinde auf der Seite gebohrt, da eine Schraube rein und alles sitzt perfekt.


 

Quick Release Connector Eigenbau, Top! #6


----------



## catch-and-release (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Englische Gewinde?*



T.C schrieb:


> Quick Release Connector Eigenbau, Top! #6


 

WAAS? son Mist, das gibts schon???:c wollte darauf n patent anmelden:q


----------

